# Going to St Thomas the end of September, need car rental suggestions



## dgleason (Jul 17, 2013)

Traded into Frenchmen's Cove the end of September and would like to rent a car for the week. Any suggestions which car rental company to use? Your input is appreciated.:whoopie:


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 17, 2013)

All about the same, beat up cars!  Hertz won't let you go to St. John.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 17, 2013)

Amalie (www.amaliecar.com) always has newer cars, but only 4WD (not sure if you need that on StT) - worth the slight premium IMO


----------



## JMSH (Jul 17, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Amalie (www.amaliecar.com) always has newer cars, but only 4WD (not sure if you need that on StT) - worth the slight premium IMO



I second that emotion!!!


----------



## amanda14 (Jul 18, 2013)

We just returned and used Avis.  Right at airport, no issues and you can take it to St. John.


----------



## Tia (Jul 18, 2013)

Have used Avis and gotten very new low miles cars last 3-4 years. Makes a person nervous as they don't stay nice  down there for long and twice gotten while parked the cars first scratch ........ it's almost as though they are a target :ignore:


----------



## legalfee (Jul 19, 2013)

+1 on Avis. I've used them the last four years with no problems. Had to wait 30 minutes one year and they upgraded me to a SUV.


----------



## keepgoing (Jul 19, 2013)

+1 for Avis too.  Rent a 4 dr Jeep last year and another in next month.  Car was new and not a single dent (~8K miles) but the tire is 80% worn out and the alignment was a little off because I feel the back is wobble a little bit.  Drove around St John without any issue.


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Jul 19, 2013)

Also if you have a ton of questions about things to do or good restaurants, etc... there is a St Thomas forum over on Trip Advisor. They also have reviews of all the activities and excursions over there. 

I would rent a car directly from the airport because one of the biggest complaints I read about is that most of the car rental companies are off site and they don't pick you up at the airport when they are suppose to and you end up having to take a cab or wait a long time, etc.


----------



## caribbean (Aug 13, 2013)

*Avis - not @ airport*

Have used AVIS may times, no problems. DO NOT pick up at airport. Make your reservation at one of the other two locations. 

	Cruise Ship Dock, Al Cohens Mall 

	Seaborne (across from D/T Holiday Inn) - Closest to airport

Take a cab to either location and avoid the airport fees. You can return it to the airport. Check the prices both ways to se the difference. I seem to remember about saving $100 for a week. Not sure, don't bother checking the difference anymore.

Have fun.


----------



## suzyabbott (Oct 26, 2013)

We always rent from Avis. Puck up at al cohens mall and drop off at airport when leaving and save like 80 bucks by picking up off the airport. Our thanksgiving trip is 330 total for 9 days booked a year ago!


----------



## dmharris (Nov 17, 2013)

I checked Avis prices picking up at the airport vs. Seaborne (across from D/T Holiday Inn) - Closest to airport and the savings picking it up off airport was only $38.  So if I factor in two cab rides plus tip that would cover the difference, don't you think?  For a compact car (just the two of us) it's $308.87 prepaid with no discounts (i'll start looking for a discount code).

Can I do better hunting for a discount?


----------



## Tia (Nov 17, 2013)

What month are you going? Yes if it's only $38 more at the airport probably worth it. 




dmharris said:


> I checked Avis prices picking up at the airport vs. Seaborne (across from D/T Holiday Inn) - Closest to airport and the savings picking it up off airport was only $38.  So if I factor in two cab rides plus tip that would cover the difference, don't you think?  For a compact car (just the two of us) it's $308.87 prepaid with no discounts (i'll start looking for a discount code).
> 
> Can I do better hunting for a discount?


----------



## dmharris (Nov 17, 2013)

We arrive in 13 days, November 30 and staying for 7 days.


----------



## slabeaume (Nov 18, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but for anyone looking at it---DON'T use Budget at the airport.  What vehicles they show for different categories is not the same on the website as it is when you get there. (EX:  our intermediate car was a Yaris by St. Thomas standards, but that's an economy car by Budget.com's standards).


----------



## dmharris (Nov 18, 2013)

Tia said:


> What month are you going? Yes if it's only $38 more at the airport probably worth it.



I went through united.com's portal as I need United miles to keep my account up to date, so that gave me the same discount as AARP, for a compact $211.49/week plus fees, taxes so the grand total is $308.87.  Not great.  Free is great!  But no taxi fares and we can take it to St.John.


----------

